# Hyper Cracker



## Soltydog (8 Apr 2010)

It seems the Hyper Cracker is no longer made, so was wondering if anyone had one that they would like to sell??


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Apr 2010)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Soltydog (8 Apr 2010)

it's a similar principle, but not sure how easy that will be to use compared to the HC
Cheers


----------



## numbnuts (8 Apr 2010)

I have this one
http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?id=1214


----------

